# TPI basic questions



## Judy

TPIRep, I'm looking for a new independent (of the big guys) exchange company.  At this point, I know little or nothing about TPI.  I know where to find your website, but can you give me more specific directions to where I can find answers to basic questions (or answer them here if you have the time   )  such as: 
1. What type of memberships do you offer and how much do they cost?
2. Are there restrictions on what deposits - resort/season/size -  you'll accept?
3. Do you use trading power to determine priority of exchanges or to block certain deposits from getting certain exchanges?
4. If so, how is trading power determined?
5. Can a member place a request before making a deposit?
6. How far in advance of the check-in date will you accept a deposit?  Is there a penalty for late deposits?
7. What is the cost of an exchange?
8. How do members qualify for bonus weeks and how much do they cost?
9. How far in advance of check-in do weeks for exchange confirmation usually become available?
10. In what parts of the world do you usually get availability? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## TPIRep

Thank you for your message, and thank you for choosing to learn more about exchange opportunities available to you through Trading Places International (TPI) Most of your questions are answered on our website, I would suggest you start on the Exchange Tips, Terms and FAQ's page found at http://www.tradingplaces.com/exchange/tipstermsfaq.asp

I've inserted my brief responses to your questions below. When you are ready to bank your week, or if you have further questions, we are happy to assist. Call TPI Exchange Services toll-free at 800-365-7617, our agents are available Mon- Fri 7 am-6pm PT and Sat 8 am-4:30pm PT, or email us at exchange@tradingplaces.com 
1. What type of memberships do you offer and how much do they cost? There is no mandatory membership fee to use TPI exchange services. Trading Places offers an optional membership, Vacation Exchange Club, a one-year membership is $79. Members receive discounts on exchanges and upgrades as well as many great travel and rental bargains.  You will find more information on VEC at http://www.tradingplaces.com/vec/exchangeclub.asp

2. Are there restrictions on what deposits - resort/season/size -  you'll accept? We accept all resorts, seasons and unit sizes provided we can verify the week for deposit with your management company.

3. Do you use trading power to determine priority of exchanges or to block certain deposits from getting certain exchanges? Priority for exchanges is based upon first request in, first offered in a like-for-like situation.

4. If so, how is trading power determined? We don't have "trading power" per se...the requests are fulfilled on a  first in first offered basis. Exchanging is based on like value. If you give up a one-bedroom unit that sleeps four that is what you are entitled to. Trading Places allows owners the flexibility of requesting a larger unit or a higher demand season by paying an upgrade fee.

5. Can a member place a request before making a deposit? Requests may be placed only after a deposit has been made, but you can view the available exchange inventory without a prior deposit. If you see a week you want we can normally hold it for you while we process your deposit. Exchange availability can be viewed on-line at http://www.tradingplaces.com/beta/Exchange_20/ExchangeDirectory.aspx

6. How far in advance of the check-in date will you accept a deposit?  We will take deposits up to 2 years in advance of arrival, this is subject to the rules of your home resort.  Keep in mind, the maintenance fee for the week being deposited will need to be paid in full. Is there a penalty for late deposits? Weeks must be deposited and verified at least 70 days prior to arrival for you to receive a guaranteed week of credit. We will take deposits at shorter notice but will issue a banked week of credit only if we place a guest in the timeshare unit you give us. 

7. What is the cost of an exchange? Public rates are $159 for international exchanges, $149 for domestic US exchanges, including Hawaii. VEC members receive $30 discount off these public rates.

8. How do members qualify for bonus weeks and how much do they cost? TPI runs promotions throughout the year offering bonus weeks to members for their deposits. These are normally delivered via eblasts, newsletters and postcard mailings. There are any number of "bonus week" offers but typically the cost to use a bonus week given for deposit is $169 with a 45-day lead-time restriction for reservations 9. How far in advance of check-in do weeks for exchange confirmation usually become available? We confirm exchange reservations up to one year in advance of arrival 10. In what parts of the world do you usually get availability? We receive world-wide availability; the majority of the resorts we offer are located in the USA and Mexico


----------



## Carol C

*Suggestion:Sticky This Posting*

Good basic info here from TPI Rep. I think it would make a great forum "sticky".


----------

